# SeRi's first "outing"



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Last friday was a big day for SeRi. It was her first time to meet the VET (check up) so I wanted to make a great impression for that first meeting :wub: . SeRi did well and got the thumbs up but she was not happy being poked  . . And after the vet visit, we headed to her Papa's workplace as everyone has been dying to meet her (yeah he has been sharing pictures of her to everyone even before she arrived - told you she was a Daddy's girl :thumbsup: ) and it just so happens they were having a potluck for lunch so everyone will be there . . .

The only bow that fits SeRi at the moment is from a gift given by her breeder (I need more practice with those bands :bysmilie: ) and since I have not really had a chance to make her anything yet, I just pulled a vest harness from my gofetch stock to match the bow (thank goodness there was one :sweatdrop: ) . . I think it all worked out as she ended being sooo pretty in her new ensemble (okay maybe I am a little bit biased). She definitely was a big hit at the potluck with everyone wanting to carry her . . .Here are some candid shots at home before we headed out . . . ENJOY! :wub2: 



















































and here she is in her car seat - all pouffed out after the potluck.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwwwww!!! I can't get over how cute she is!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

omg, seri is GORGEOUS!!!! she looks so sweet and adorable in the red bow and the matching strawberry harness :wub: :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just love her! She is absolutly adorable :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

What a little cutie pie!!! She looks like a little butterball with all her fur!! But we know it's ALL fur!! :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Mar 2 2010, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891838


> What a little cutie pie!!! She looks like a little butterball with all her fur!! But we know it's ALL fur!! :wub:[/B]


ah yes thank goodness . . .she actually has quite the appetite and eats more than the required/suggested requirements . .BUT because she is super hiper I guess she burns all the calories right away hahahahaha.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

SeRi is too cute for words Des!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I :heart: her!!! Give sweet SeRi a big smooch and snuggle for me!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

SeRi has the prettiest large round eyes, she is just a babydoll!! I'll bet proud Poppa was happy to see her at the workplace!!! I'll know everyone at the vet's office made over her too!!! When I take my girls in they want to hold them and pass them around. One of the girls will even take them out of the room to show other people. Not many Maltese in this town!!! You are going to have a wonderful time showing that little showstopper off!!! :heart:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She's the cutest little thing!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is adorable and is giving me puppy fever! She has the sweetest little face!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she doesn't look real,  my goodness she'a adorable :wub:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Se Ri my little love!!! She looks like a dolly! Give her a big kiss from me and lot's of noselicks from Romo!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

What a stunner!!! She is too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smheat: No......I've decided there's no way SeRi can get any cuter than she is in these pictures....nope....it's just not possible.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 2 2010, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891895


> :smheat: No......I've decided there's no way SeRi can get any cuter than she is in these pictures....nope....it's just not possible.[/B]


ditto! :smheat: :wub:


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

If there was a web cam you could all see my jaw drop she is so beautiful


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

S


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

she is so beautiful with those big dark eyes


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

SeRi says :ThankYou: and sends tons of smooches to everyone for their kind compliments . . . :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohhmyyyyygooooooosh! how cute. how sweet. how cuddlybuddlysweeeeet.

I love this sleepy pic. just look at that little bundle. all sleepy after her first outing looking like a princess.







*


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW, SeRi is just P_E_R_F_E_C_T!!!!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

What a perfect little doll!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

aww she is precious! no wonder she was such a hit! 

on a sidenote: do you have a trick for keeping her 'moustache' hair out of her eyes? Leila constantly has the hair up in her eyes. I brush it down, but it makes its way back up..SeRi's eyes are free and clear of hair! So pretty..


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a beauty she is!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, she is really cute :wub: :wub:


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

she is so cute!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Mar 4 2010, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892370


> aww she is precious! no wonder she was such a hit!
> 
> on a sidenote: do you have a trick for keeping her 'moustache' hair out of her eyes? Leila constantly has the hair up in her eyes. I brush it down, but it makes its way back up..SeRi's eyes are free and clear of hair! So pretty..[/B]


Well she just took a bath so of course she is all clean and white . .but it does not take long for her to get dirty :smpullhair: I am not sure if I need to get her used to being in a topknot this young so I have let her hair down all week long and her hair is definitely everywhere . . .today I decided to put it up LOL . . .maybe someone can help us with our questions LOL . .all I know is I have been wetting her moustache daily as it gets so much gunk from her food LOL.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

She is too beautiful for words!! :wub: :wub: I must say that I really love her sweet face. As for a topknot, I'd put a topknot in if her hair is long enough so she gets used to it but take it out daily and brush it so her hair doesn't get matted and break. You can wash her face daily with Spa Lavish Scrub or other brands or just wipe her face with damp washcloth to keep it clean. If you haven't started, you can also brush her teeth when you wash her face so she gets used to it.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

what a little cutie pie she is :smheat:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Mar 5 2010, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892715


> She is too beautiful for words!! :wub: :wub: I must say that I really love her sweet face. As for a topknot, I'd put a topknot in if her hair is long enough so she gets used to it but take it out daily and brush it so her hair doesn't get matted and break. You can wash her face daily with Spa Lavish Scrub or other brands or just wipe her face with damp washcloth to keep it clean. If you haven't started, you can also brush her teeth when you wash her face so she gets used to it.[/B]



oh thank you for your wonderful tip . . .I started Annika early but she did not resist so much so I was not scared of hurting her . .whereas SeRi completely fights it and it takes about 15 mins to get a band on her, and poorly done may I add. But I guess if I do it constantly then she will eventually get used to it and be resigned to the idea of being topknot free 

Yes I do brush her daily (such high maitenance :smpullhair: ) but I knew about it so I am committed to do it as I would hate for her to be get so matted . . .hopefully as she gets older her coat will improve??? I remember Annika got some matting to when she was growing up so maybe as their coat matures it just improves for the better??? I can only hope.


----------



## mwilliams (Aug 26, 2009)

SeRi is so oh so cute! She looks amazing in her bow and harness! Give her kisses for us!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, you're killing me with that FACE!!! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: A doll face, for sure.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

What a sweetheart. Sad thing is ..... Why can't they stay babies a little longer ?


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

maltemom09 said:


> What a sweetheart. Sad thing is ..... Why can't they stay babies a little longer ?


I know what you mean . .but the good thing is no matter how old they get, we still treat then like babies . . .:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is gorgeous , looks like a doll !!!


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

Seri is simply breath taking, i cant seem to take my eyes off her...xxx


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't believe that I am just now seeing this thread .. love these pictures and love your little girl .. too CUTE! I am glad that she was a big hit at her daddy's workplace  i am not not surprised though.

kisses to the little one are sent from me. Oh and I hope I get to see updated pictures of her ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

TheMalts&Me said:


> I can't believe that I am just now seeing this thread .. love these pictures and love your little girl .. too CUTE! I am glad that she was a big hit at her daddy's workplace  i am not not surprised though.
> 
> kisses to the little one are sent from me. Oh and I hope I get to see updated pictures of her ^_^
> 
> ...


thanks Kat . . I can't believe she is now 6 months old . . she is growing too fast I wish she could remain a puppy forever :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! SeRi has such a sweet little innocent face. One would never believe she fights against having her bow done. Very pretty girl!


----------

